# Large Male plus Small Female Equals?



## V8Supercars (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, sorry if this questions appears elsewhere on the site, I posted on the puppy thread but it seemed to disappear. Anyway, my situation is that I have been searching for a pedigree GSD male puppy and came across a reputable breeder promoting a champion male being mated with a champion female. I checked out the references and sure enough both dogs live up to the promoted reputations, top bloodlines and full trophy cabinets. I mentioned to the breeder that I was interested in committing to ordering a male pup as a pet and she said no probs and to come and check out the parents. I couldn't wait, I was so excited to meet mum and dad and when I got there sure enough the male was trotting around the farm strutting his stuff, he was an impressive guy, calm, big in stature, about 80 pounds minimum and full height, awesome looking beast. When mum appeared I was a little taken back by how small in stature she appeared. She was at full maturity at 5 years old and she too had an impressive resume, but she was tiny in height compared to most GSDs I have seen, almost Border Collie height. I raised this issue with the breeder who suggested if I selected a male pup he should mirror dad. I am confused, does this sound correct, a large dominant male when combined with a slightly built female should produce young male pups which resemble himself? Really would appreciate advice on this one as it it a long term choice I have to be comfortable with. I just want a good size male GSD, not asking for too much. Thanks form Australia


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is no guarantee - the size of the puppies can be all over the place.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why ? "I raised this issue with the breeder who suggested if I selected a male pup he should mirror dad."

the pups might look like grandparent from either side of the pedigree.

depends on linebreeding 

what is the pedigree? what is the pedigree because THAT will give you a better idea on all the genetic attributes


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you don't care for both parents, keep looking.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it may be that she has used this stud before and knows that he tends to throw pups that take after him.


----------

